# Lyretail Molly Vertical Float



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

So my lyretail molly just started to randomly sort of float to a vertical angle, it didn't look natural so I was concerned and it was the first time I'd seen it happen. Her tail's points are also sort of pointed inward now but unfurl when she swims but nothing else in clamped. She still returns to swimming normally and eats aggressively. is this just her looking at something on the top of the tank, a swim bladder issue, or something more serious. I use pellets and she skims the top of the tank picking them up so I'm thinking she might have a little air stuck in her swim bladder. Any other ideas?


----------

